
New iOS Update Kills Touch Functionality on Repaired iPhone 8s - sinak
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59jwvz/iphone-8-aftermarket-touchscreens-ios-update
======
dmitrygr
This could have been entirely innocent. It happened to an android device I am
familiar with as well. Third-party screens will usually identify over
i2c/spi/whatever the same as original, but you cannot apply original firmware
updates to them (they are different internally and will get bricked). However,
as they are designed to appear original, there isn't always a way to tell. The
two options both suck: do not ship firmware updates (bad) or ship them and
risk damage non-original screens (marginally less bad). The choice in the case
I know of was made to not ship update (it was minor). Apple chose otherwise.

------
floatingatoll
This article is lacking a critical piece of investigative reporting: Has this
issue affected anyone who used — with proof! — an Apple Authorized Service
Partner in current standing to repair their phone?

EDIT: They’re very clear that it’s aftermarket screens, but that’s no excuse
for failing to say it plainly. Authorized shops have tools that can fix the
crypto-pairing between the screen and sensor chip. Unauthorized shops don’t.
Either we have secure phones or we have insecure phones. Unauthorized service
providers would have you prefer the latter.

~~~
rasz
its a touch screen, is your apple computer crypto linked to apple keyboard?

~~~
floatingatoll
I wish - it would be nice if my keyboard’s electronics has the same level of
electronics anti-snooping defenses that Apple codes into the phone hardware.

------
Crontab
This is probably a security feature designed to prevent people from altering a
phone in order to brute-force it.

